# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Грех.Искупление.Избавление.Гуна благости. Христианство.

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемые Вайшнавы,уважаемые преданные.

Бхагавад-Гита его божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.

Глава 6 текст 27

пра??нта-манаса? хй эна?
йогина? сукхам уттамам
упаити ??нта-раджаса?
брахма-бх?там акалмашам

Пословный перевод: 

пра??нта — спокойный, сосредоточенный на лотосных стопах Кришны; манасам — к тому, чей ум; хи — безусловно; энам — к этому; йогинам — к йогу; сукхам — счастье; уттамам — высшее; упаити — приходит; ??нта-раджасам — свободное от страсти; брахма-бх?там — освобождение путем осознания своего тождества с Абсолютом; акалмашам — лишенное всех последствий греха.

Перевод:

Йог, который сосредоточил ум на Мне, достигает вершины духовного блаженства. Выйдя из-под влияния гуны страсти, он осознаёт свое качественное тождество с Абсолютом и таким образом освобождается от всех последствий своих прошлых поступков.
Комментарий: 

Брахма-бхута — это уровень, на котором йог полностью очищается от материальной скверны и приходит к трансцендентному служению Господу. Мад-бхакти? лабхате пар?м (Б.-г., 18.54). Тот, чей ум не сосредоточен на лотосных стопах Господа, не может долго оставаться на уровне осознания Брахмана, Абсолюта. Са ваи мана? к?ш?а-пад?равиндайо?. Если человек постоянно с любовью служит Господу, то есть всегда пребывает в сознании Кришны, значит, он действительно вышел из-под влияния гуны страсти и очистился от материальной скверны.

Стоит ли заниматься искуплением греха, пока Джива находится под влиянием гуны невежества?

Искупить грех можно, но желание его совершать не уходит. Уходит данное желание только при помощи поклонения Господу Вишну (Кришне), но в мироздании всё таки такое возможно. 

Много раз я сталкивался с тем, что люди обращаются к религии именно с таким желанием - избавиться от последствий греха и совершать его снова. Как Вайшнавы относятся к просьбам Дживы, обращённой к ним с таким вот желанием : "Помогите нейтрализовать грех, но само желание мне очень дорого?"?

Наши Христианские Российские церкви не могут дать полной картины духовной жизни, однако искупление греха присутствует в их традиции с чем это связано?

Как понимать слова его Божественной милости в тексте Бхагавад-Гиты о том, что Джива *осознаёт свое качественное тождество с Абсолютом и таким образом освобождается от всех последствий своих прошлых поступков*.

О каких поступках идёт речь? Обо всех или только греховных?

Спасибо.

----------


## Юра-веда

> О каких поступках идёт речь? Обо всех или только греховных?


Обо всех поступках - действиях ума, речи и тела - не связанных с трансцендентной деятельностью. Они называются хорошей и плохой кармой.




> Наши Христианские Российские церкви не могут дать полной картины духовной жизни, однако искупление греха присутствует в их традиции с чем это связано?


Официальная церковь началась с политики, в конце III вкека н.э. Евангелия были написаны не самими апостолами уже во II веке н.э. Многие Евангелия из-за политических соображений были запрещены, а перво-христиане, следовавшие им были репрессированы. 
Иисус принёс Истину, вот с чем это связано. Но политики, оседлавшие распространившееся учение, отодвинули Иисуса и часть учения упразднили в угоду своей власти и ввели понятия анти-христианские (например, ненависть к иным традициям, борьбу с ними, и пр.).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А грех в Христианских церквях всё же возможно нейтрализовать? или там одно надувательство политическое.

Спасибо.

----------


## Юра-веда

В христианском пути есть немало серьёзных подвижников. В монастырях, где поддерживается строгая дисциплина и практикуются аскезы. Они раскаиваются, бьют себя плетьми, носят вериги, истирают в кровь колени, держат посты и пр. 
Спаситель и святые там помогают. 
В трудные минуты меня поддерживала дева Мария (пресвятая Богородица), Николай угодник. [Я обращался к ним давно и не в церквях (они и так слышат).] 
При направлении внимания на Христа, сердце сразу наполняется теплом и светом.   

Надувательство - это когда, не искореняется сознание, хотящее грешить, когда держатся за принцип "не согрешишь, не покаешься".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я могу пойти в нашу не Ведическую церковь и искупить свой грех и данное искупление (не избавление) будет истинным (не избавление)?

----------


## Юра-веда

Да, Иван, РПЦ - она выглядит как не ведическая и борется со всем ведическим. Но в ней самой много видоизменённого ведического (свой пантеон богов (только называют их ликами святых, ангелами), иконы - те же "идолы" (как они называют, кляня другие традиции), только двухмерные, а не трёхмерные).
Искупление грехов?
Да мы и так без церкви их искупаем. Карма по-любому выходит. 
Ложные искупления - когда поп, чисто ритуально "отпускает ваши грехи" (не имея такой силы (квалификации)), либо продаёт индульгенцию (бумажку с печатью). 
Если грех снимается, человек чувствует облегчение.
Но куда уходит грех, когда его снимают?
Сострадательные существа (гуру, господь Шива, например, или святые) забирают их на себя и нейтрализуют. Конечно, они делают это в обмен на то, что вы будете идти к Спасению и вести с собой других. 
И забирают лишь часть, чтобы верующий не сошёл с пути, но сильнее укрепился в необходимости духовной жизни и наличии выхода из мира страданий.

Церковь нужна (точнее, духовный путь) для подъёма в высшие миры при жизни и ухода туда после смерти. Для установления связи с высшим существованием, с существами данных уровней (которые представляет определённая традиция).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Огромное спасибо Вам за ответ, много нового для себя узнал. Насколько возможно и реально, что пастырь Христианской церкви может оказаться достойным монахом Ведической традиции, имеющим суть, но форма при этом ну вот такая вот видоизменённая. Такое возможно?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Я могу пойти в нашу не Ведическую церковь и искупить свой грех и данное искупление (не избавление) будет истинным (не избавление)?


Харе Кришна. Так для этого можно и в церковь не ходить. Если Вы желаете улучшить свою карму (а искупление греха именно это и подразумевает), то просто практикуйте тапас (аскезу).

Внешняя (физическая) аскеза состоит из:

* Пост (частичный или полный); 
* Ночные бдения;
* Пребывание в неподвижных, неудобных позах;
* Холодные омовения, и намеренное помещение тела в неприятные условия (ледяная вода зимой, зной вокруг летом);

И т.д., и т.п.

Чтобы практиковать все это Вам не обязательно изучать Веды. Вы можете быть даже атеистом, но при этом улучшать свою карму. Также вследствие такой аскезы Вы можете накопить много йогической силы, которая позволит Вам быть могущественнее за обычных людей. 

Вопрос в другом - зачем? Зачем Вам все это?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Харе Кришна Vyacheslav V.P Прабху. Мне это для того, чтобы не совершать оскорбления служителей Российской Христианско-Православной церкви  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я немного не понял Вас. А как Вы их (оскорбления) совершаете? В чем вообще корень проблемы?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Скорее всего проблема в том, что те кто имеет дело с Ведической концепцией жизни занимает более правильную позицию и более верную, однако судя по ответам форма может быть разная, а суть всё та же, которая заключается в правильном понимании и отношении к жизни. Поэтому можно не вольно кинуть камень (незнания) в сторону достойных Христиан  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Скорее всего проблема в том, что те кто имеет дело с Ведической концепцией жизни занимает более правильную позицию и более верную, однако судя по ответам форма может быть разная, а суть всё та же, которая заключается в правильном понимании и отношении к жизни. Поэтому можно не вольно кинуть камень (незнания) в сторону достойных Христиан


Это верно. Но если не летать в розовых мечтах, то практика говорит о том, что на данный момент в христианской традиции святых и даже просто благочестивых йогов, мистиков, аскетов не хватает катастрофически. Например в моем родном городе одни из известных в узких кругах христианских аскетов покинули этот мир в 1988 и 1996 годах, соответственно. А следующее поколение (монахов, в частности, раз Вы о них завели речь) еще не созрело - да и сильных предпосылок, к сожалению, пока не подает. У них уж точно есть над чем работать, чего им и пожелаю. Потенциал есть и очень большой - верю, что у них в этом плане еще все наладится  :pandit:  :angel: 

 :kirtan:

----------


## Юра-веда

Я тоже благодарен вам, Иван, и остальным божьим людям за ускорившуюся личную эволюцию, предоставленную форумом.




> Чтобы практиковать все это Вам не обязательно изучать Веды. Вы можете быть даже атеистом, но при этом улучшать свою карму.


У меня тоже была идея написать об этом, но ускользнула в переулках... Спасибо, Вячеслав!




> Насколько возможно и реально, что пастырь Христианской церкви может оказаться достойным монахом Ведической традиции, имеющим суть, но форма при этом ну вот такая вот видоизменённая. Такое возможно?


Скорее, не ведическую, потому что Веды огромны, а вайшнавскую (которая является квинтэссенцией Вед). 
Есть священники РПЦ, которые черпают вдохновения в книгах А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и других преданных Радхи-Кришны. ...
А вот, если пастырь ушёл из церкви и принял саньясу, то он уже будет обязан носить все атрибуты вайшнавов, а не ходить в рясе. 
Как решит его духовный учитель. Если разрешит рясу, крест, значит да. Он уже не будет ни христианским пастырем, ни сам по себе. Он будет включён в организацию, которая является представительством определённого мира ("остановка поезда" другая, хотя есть возможность сойти на "предшествующих ей, станциях" (смотря какой пункт назначения выбран)). 

Путь то один, а станций на этом пути много. 
С более высокого места (то есть  Учения, в данном случае) видно более обширную картину и обретается понимание других традиций (их заблуждения, осведомлённость или не осведомлённость в аспектах Абсолютной Истины).

----------


## Валерий О.С.

В РПЦ нет священников черпающих вдохновение в книгах Прабхупады .
Разве что расстриги какие нибудь  ,изгои итп..
Кто то всё ещё в розовых очках ходит..странно.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

У его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады очень много книг. Цель данных книг одна - это дать живому существу возможность обрести некогда утраченные взаимоотношения с богом, то есть Шри Кришной в одной из его форм.

Для того, чтобы обрести данные взаимоотношения необходима преданность его стопам, то есть соблюдение его указаний и полное доверие тому, что он сам говорит о процессе духовного развития.

Предаться как говорят проповедующие сознание Шри Кришны не сложно, а вот двигаться по этому гораздо сложнее, в связи с чем для облегчения данного пути в Бхагавад-Гите сразу рекомендуют разобраться в том, что есть действие, бездействие и запрещённое действие (в шастрах есть конкретный стих), что есть гуны материальной природы, что порабощает и что возвышает живое существо. 

Кроме того в Бхагавад-гите описывается, что все живые существа идут моим путём говорит Шри Кришна (однако не Все это осознают и признают).

При этом данные вещи даются в свете Бхакти - йоги и преданного служения. 

Если и есть искупление греха, то оно не возможно без участия Шри Кришны или его санкции, насколько я понимаю это ягья - а результат которой снятие с живого существа необходимости страдать за совершённый проступок - соответственно это та же самая природа, только цели разные, а если это та же самая природа, то единственное, что можно подвергнуть здоровой критике и здоровому осуждению это отсутствие стремления к развитию взаимоотношений с Шри Кришной (либо с богом), в его изначальной форме.

----------


## Юра-веда

> В РПЦ нет священников черпающих вдохновение в книгах Прабхупады .
> Разве что расстриги какие нибудь ,изгои итп..
> Кто то всё ещё в розовых очках ходит..странно.


Те, кто читает такие "запретные" книги, естественно, не могут напрямую делиться с коллегами по цеху, иначе подвергнутся обструкции и российские "не гои" вернут их к гоям, объявив изгоями. 
И не только в РПЦ, но и в исламе.  
У мудрого практика естественным образом должна собираться библиотека, состоящая из мудрости разных уголков мира. 
А то получается, из разных уголков мира кушают продукты, слушают музыку, перенимают науки и т.д., а мудрость почерпнуть кишка тонка, что ли?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Те, кто читает такие "запретные" книги, естественно, не могут напрямую делиться с коллегами по цеху, иначе подвергнутся обструкции и российские "не гои" вернут их к гоям, объявив изгоями. 
> И не только в РПЦ, но и в исламе.  
> У мудрого практика естественным образом должна собираться библиотека, состоящая из мудрости разных уголков мира. 
> А то получается, из разных уголков мира кушают продукты, слушают музыку, перенимают науки и т.д., а мудрость почерпнуть кишка тонка, что ли?


Конспирология? ага.
А что конкретно в книгах Прабхупады так вдохновляет этих таинственных христианских пастырей?

----------


## Юра-веда

> А что конкретно в книгах Прабхупады так вдохновляет этих таинственных христианских пастырей?


Бог вдохновляет. 
Более разумных привлекают подробности законов Божьих, например:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2566
вся статья тут:
https://www.yogaflowerlife.com/%D1%8...8%D1%82%D0%B8/

Свят, свят, свят!!!
Аминь!

----------


## Юра-веда

> Конспирология? ага.


Валерий, кое-чего Индрадьюмна Свами в дневниках рассказывает об этом, кое-чего в лекциях говорили и Аударья Дхама прабху, Чайтанья Чендра Чаран дас, Вальмики дас. ...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Бог вдохновляет. 
> Более разумных привлекают подробности законов Божьих, например:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2566
> вся статья тут:
> https://www.yogaflowerlife.com/%D1%8...8%D1%82%D0%B8/
> 
> Свят, свят, свят!!!
> Аминь!


Если они не верят в основные законы ,то зачем им еще какие-то подробности? :lipsrsealed:  :tongue: 
А если они верят в основные законы ,то какие они христиане? 
А если они не христиане то зачем Вы о них пишете как о христианах и тем более что они аж священники? 
Постепенно перестаём  фантазировать.... :swoon:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Конспирология? ага.
> А что конкретно в книгах Прабхупады так вдохновляет этих таинственных христианских пастырей?


Прабху, Вам же в другой теме о христианских святых уже приводили примеры, как люди, следующие своей традиции изучают книги Шрилы Прабхупады и становятся сощнающим Кришну.  Но Вам нужны какие-то "особые" доказательства? )))
 Или не нужны вовсе? признайтесь себе честно :mig:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Если Вы имеете в виду католиков или может мормонов итп , то тогда такое в принципе возможно .
Но это совсем другое дело ( они и в Дарвина верят и в Большой взрыв и чего- то там еще такое ) 
Я про РПЦ только говорю .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если Вы имеете в виду католиков или может мормонов итп , то тогда такое в принципе возможно .
> Но это совсем другое дело ( они и в Дарвина верят и в Большой взрыв и чего- то там еще такое ) 
> Я про РПЦ только говорю .


А что про РПЦ говорить, это лишь организация, смысл ее обсуждать?
 Мы говорим о духовных традициях, в любой из которых может проявляться Истина, согласно Шриле Прабхупаде: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=16922

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Даже если кто- то там и читает и вдохновляется ,то это ровным счётом ничего не значит. 
Вайшнавы ( некоторые) тоже открыто читают Отцов христианства  и как бы на что- то там тоже вдохновляются .
О чем вообще речь? :doom:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Вообще ,вдохновляться можно чем угодно : хоть наукой,хоть Природой ,хоть атеизмом ,хоть буддизмом ,итд ,итп.
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр.например постоянно рассказывает истории про Будду (они его видимо вдохновляют )..
И что это значит? Буддизм это истина?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я только здесь на форуме нашёл статью самую адекватную относительно Христианства (по-моему в межконфессиональном диалоге).

Там написано, что Вайшнавы относятся с уважением к другим религиям, где понятие бога раскрыто не до конца, но это не умоляет возможности получения "ништхи" в служении богу у Христиан. Я прав или это не реально?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я только здесь на форуме нашёл статью самую адекватную относительно Христианства (по-моему в межконфессиональном диалоге).
> 
> Там написано, что Вайшнавы относятся с уважением к другим религиям, где понятие бога раскрыто не до конца, но это не умоляет возможности получения "ништхи" в служении богу у Христиан. Я прав или это не реально?


Конечно, реально, Шрила Прабхупада очень часто говорит в своих лекциях, как люди любой конфессии могут прогрессировать.
Рекомендую всем-всем Радио Прабхупады: http://prabhupada.by/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это бесценное Радио, много новопереведенных лекций! Если возникает вопрос - включаешь радио - и слышишь Ответ! Шрила Прабхупада заботится.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Хорошее радио.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> В РПЦ нет священников черпающих вдохновение в книгах Прабхупады .
> Разве что расстриги какие нибудь  ,изгои итп..
> Кто то всё ещё в розовых очках ходит..странно.


Да ну, прабху. Почитайте известнейшие и популярнейшиеи у христиан книги (переводы из греческого) христианского старца о. Паисия Святогорца. Он *гарантированно* читал книги Прабхупады, и в его наставлениях можно встретить примеры из слов Шрилы Прабхупады и / или Шримад Бхагаватам. (То, что он многое не понял - это дело другое, но многое все же почерпнул.) Ну, что правда он не именно из РПЦ, но ведь все та же церковь и традиция - православное христианство. И я уверен, что он не один такой - просто я специально не искал, а говорю о том случае, с которым приходилось сталкиваться естественным образом...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> ... но это не умоляет возможности получения "ништхи" в служении богу у Христиан.


Когда получите две инициации у гуру, тогда будете думать (и говорить с ним) о ништхе, дорогой. Я же, к примеру, пока нахожусь на уровне *шраддхи*, и медленно перехожу на этап садху-санги (этот форум - как промежуточное звено, скажем).

Можете мне адекватно ответить, зачем мне сейчас вообще забивать себе ум мыслями о ништхе?  :blink:   :namaste: 

Ложный энтузиазм, о котором мы говорили с Вами недавно, - это тоже один из подэтапов то ли бхаджана-крийи, то ли анартха-нивритти. Следовательно, я даже близко к этому уровню пока не подбирался. *Зачем* мне вообще раньше времени об этом думать?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Да ну, прабху. Почитайте известнейшие и популярнейшиеи у христиан книги (переводы из греческого) христианского старца о. Паисия Святогорца. Он *гарантированно* читал книги Прабхупады, и в его наставлениях можно встретить примеры из слов Шрилы Прабхупады и / или Шримад Бхагаватам. (То, что он многое не понял - это дело другое, но многое все же почерпнул.) Ну, что правда он не именно из РПЦ, но ведь все та же церковь и традиция - православное христианство. И я уверен, что он не один такой - просто я специально не искал, а говорю о том случае, с которым приходилось сталкиваться естественным образом...


Допустим что Паисий что-то там читал( хотя не читал конечно) и ...
Еще он Карла Маркса на досуге мог читать.
Или сказки братьев Гримм.
Почитал и уверовал в карму и в  реинкарнацию ? нет -тогда  в чем польза от такого чтения..

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Когда получите две инициации у гуру, тогда будете думать (и говорить с ним) о ништхе, дорогой. Я же, к примеру, пока нахожусь на уровне *шраддхи*, и медленно перехожу на этап садху-санги (этот форум - как промежуточное звено, скажем).
> 
> Можете мне адекватно ответить, зачем мне сейчас вообще забивать себе ум мыслями о ништхе?  
> 
> Ложный энтузиазм, о котором мы говорили с Вами недавно, - это тоже один из подэтапов то ли бхаджана-крийи, то ли анартха-нивритти. Следовательно, я даже близко к этому уровню пока не подбирался. *Зачем* мне вообще раньше времени об этом думать?


Ну ништха Вам гарантирована в данной культуре при следовании традиционным предписаниям, мне интересен вопрос наличия данной устойчивости у Христиан.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Допустим что Паисий что-то там читал( хотя не читал конечно) и ...
> Еще он Карла Маркса на досуге мог читать.
> Или сказки братьев Гримм.
> Почитал и уверовал в карму и в реинкарнацию ? нет -тогда в чем польза от такого чтения..


Если читать так, как вы описали то толку чуть, конечно.
Да и уверовать мало у кого сразу получится, а только после продолжительного анализа, обдумывания, взвешивания и наблюдения (отслеживания), либо по милости данной великой душой.




> Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр.например постоянно рассказывает истории про Будду (они его видимо вдохновляют )..
> И что это значит? Буддизм это истина?


Странно, странно.
Вы действительно полагаете, что буддизм не Истина? Разве в нём не проповедуется реинкарнация, закон кармы?
Нирвана (Пустота) - не Истина ли?
Хаягрива, Вараха, Вишну, Шива, Брахма, Индра, Ямарадж и мн. другие, которых почитают в буддизме, не существуют что ли ("сказки Братьев Гримм")? 
Список можно продолжить.

Разве учение о неполной части Истины не истинно?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Допустим что Паисий что-то там читал( хотя не читал конечно) и ...
> Еще он Карла Маркса на досуге мог читать.
> Или сказки братьев Гримм.
> Почитал и уверовал в карму и в  реинкарнацию ? нет -тогда  в чем польза от такого чтения..


Он сам мог уверовать, но другим по тем или иным причинам не рассказывал. Я ведь не общался с ним лично, как я могу рассуждать, во что он там уверовал и что у него на сердце? Я же не экстрасенс. Да и даже экстрасенс может заглянуть только в ум человека, но не в его сердце 




> Ну ништха Вам гарантирована в данной культуре при следовании традиционным предписаниям, мне интересен вопрос наличия данной устойчивости у Христиан.


Дорогой мой прабху, Вам тоже према-бхакти гарантирована при правильном следовании процессу. Но если Вы, находясь на Вашем уровне, начнете думать о ней раньше времени, то с Вами случится примерно то же, что и со мной, начни я на моем уровне (раньше времени) думать о ништхе. Я как бы сугубо об этом.

Хотите сказку? Из моей скромной практики. Когда-то давно мы с моей мамой посадили в обрезки больших бутылок (с землей) семечки мандарин. Мама насадила их штук шесть, кажется. Все взошли быстро, но выросли они длинными и слабенькими акселератами, на которых было всего лишь по несколько больших-пребольших листьев. Я же посадил лишь одно семечко (правда не в обрезок, а в свободный горшок от вазона, но не суть). Мое семечко не прорастало очень долго. Думал было, что оно не прорастет уже никогда, но решил все же проверить - что же с ним случилось? Осторожно раскопал пальцами землю, и... оказалось, что оно давно проросло, но росток никак не мог пробиться наружу - по той причине, что посадил я его изначально слишком глубоко. Освободив его от избытка земли я стал смотреть, что же будет дальше. Когда он взошел, то это было уже как будто маленькое деревце. Оно было не слишком высоким, но и не слишком низким, а расти оно стало тоже не только ввысь, но и вширь. Мамины шесть акселератов длинных мандаринок не шли в ним ни в какое сравнение... Она не хотела ждать и качеству предпочитала количество, вот и получила такой быстрый, но весьма посредственный результат. 

Очень жаль, что мне не было возможности ухаживать за тем растением. Он стоял с мамиными мандаринами, и вместе с ними и засох... последним из всех  :cray:  Нужно было все же передать того малыша в хорошие руки - тому, кто позаботился бы о нем должным образом. Вот Вам и вся ништха, прабхуджи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> буддизм не Истина? 
> Нирвана (Пустота) - не Истина ли?


Пустота не может быть Истиной, пустота - это ноль. Философия буддизма считается атеистической, она не описывает Истину.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А философия пустоты и философия буддизма это одно и тоже?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А философия пустоты и философия буддизма это одно и тоже?


Да, буддизм-шуньявада (пустота). Вот посмотрите, очень хорошо тут объяснил Радха-Говинда прабху:
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=43&Itemid=166

Кстати, вот очень важный сайт, где можно по глоссарию смотреть, что Шрила Прабхупада говорил по той или иной теме:
http://prabhupada.com.ua/Themes/B.html

Например на "Б" -  Будда и Буддизм. Всегда ищу цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады тут,  спасибо преданным за этот бесценный сайт!

----------


## Юра-веда

> Пустота не может быть Истиной, пустота - это ноль. Философия буддизма считается атеистической, она не описывает Истину.


Истина - это не то, что у человека в голове (некая стройная философия). Истина - это весь совокупный мир и каждый его элемент в отдельности (каждая энергия, каждый атом и т.д.).
Вы написали буквально: "Брахман - не Истина". Нирвана, или Пустота - это один аспект триединого Бога - безличный Брахман.

----------


## Юра-веда

"Брахман — первый аспект Абсолюта. Достигая этого уровня, индивид обретает блаженное состояние сознания (нирваны в буддизме), и осознаёт величие вселенского всепронизывающего сияния Брахмана. Обычно вначале Брахман воспринимается безличным (как брахмаджйоти, сияние Вишну), но на зрелом уровне осознания Брахман воспринимается как Личность (Вишну).
Параматма — на этом уровне приходит осознание Параматмы, при котором становится возможным узреть Форму Бога, которая находится в сердцах всех живых существ, всегда сопровождая индивидуальную душу атман. На высшем уровне постижения Параматмы можно достичь Нараяны как Сверхдуши Вайкунтхи.
Бхагаван — после достижения этого уровня, джива устанавливает прямые любовные взаимоотношения с Верховной Личностью Бога, в одной или нескольких из Его трансцендентных форм. В вайшнавизме этот уровень рассматривается как наивысший, как конечная стадия в осознании Бога"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Безличный Брахман - это не пустота. Безличный Брахман - это сияние исходящее от тела Кришны.

----------


## Юра-веда

Пустота в буддизме - это существование, запредельное всем мирам Без-Форм (верхнего Каузала), мирам Форм (среднего Каузала, а также верхнего Астрала) и Сансарам (низкого Каузала, низкого Астрала). Нирвана - это мир Света. Понятие Пустота - связано с этим (миром/уровнем Света), а понятие Небытие с полной тьмой (это уровни Каузала, где сияние распространяется от наиболее интенсивного до наименее, и до полной темноты)

"...Концепция пустоты (шуньяты) не должна оставаться на уровне абстракции, в состоянии задержки, в котором нет связи с нашим повседневным опытом. С буддийской точки зрения, пустота присутствует в нашей собственной субъективности, равно как и в объективном мире, это постоянное присутствие. И мы не знаем об этом присутствии лишь в силу нашего невежества..."

"...Поскольку этот мир пуст, наше внимание обращается к запредельному, Необусловленному. Мы, так сказать, погружаемся в него и, к нашему восторгу, понимаем, что оно пусто от всего мирского. Что можно обнаружить в мире, нельзя обнаружить здесь. В мире было страдание, здесь мы находим блаженство. В мире было непостоянство, здесь мы обнаруживаем вечность. В мире не было подлинного индивидуального «я», здесь, теряя «я», мы находим свою подлинную индивидуальность.
В конце концов, мы погружаемся в Необусловленное настолько, что забываем все об обусловленном. И тогда мы погружаемся в Необусловленное настолько, что забываем все о Необусловленном. А, забыв об обусловленном и Необусловленном, мы теряем любое ощущение различия между обусловленным и Необусловленным, мирским и запредельным. И после этого (хотя в этом осознании природы реальности, безусловно, нет различия между «до» и «после») мы достигаем состояния (хотя на самом деле это вовсе не «состояние»), которое можно выразить и передать только молчанием. В этом молчании мы переживаем на опыте тайну пустоты"

Я написал: "мирам Форм (среднего Каузала, а также верхнего Астрала)". Именно тут находится Вайкунтха, Чистая Земля Будд и Кришналока. У буддистов это не самое выское измерение, выше: мир Без-Форм (там нет Астрала (звука)), ещё выше - миры Света (разные уровни Нирваны). ...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На вайшнавском форуме не комильфо цитировать источники помимо Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад Гиты ..

----------


## Юра-веда

Заметил, некоторые на форуме, чуть что не по их, начинают апеллировать к правилам форума и к админу.
Разве ни цель познания, прояснить истину и развеять заблуждения, неважно из какого источника эта правда проливается? 
Когда тут цитируют законодательные, научные, медицинские, технологические, библейские (в т.ч. христианские и исламские) тексты то никто не негодует: "не комильфо!" "караул, праджалпа!". 
А буддийским, йогическим накладывается запрет.
Что за двойные стандарты? Стандарты отвращения, что ли?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ничего подрбного. Всем хочется понять Истину. Но из авторитетных ведических источников. То, что вы использовали, к ним не относится и еще больше запутывает вместо того, чтобы распутать. Не обязательно цитировать странные вещи, можно просто задать вопрос, если что-то интересует. Такой метод дали нам Ачарьи и Кришна: _тад виддхи пранипатена парипрашнена_

----------


## Юра-веда

Если вы хотите понять христиан, то вы станете обращаться к их источникам, а иначе ваше мнение о них будет поверхностным и ошибочным.
То же самое касается мусульман, буддистов, йогов. 
Ничего путанного я не привёл. Там предельно ясно говорится, что есть под понятием Пустота. Это то же то и Нирвана и Безличный Брахман.
Смешно, когда пишут и говорят о буддизме люди, не изучавшие эту науку, а лишь приводящие крайне поверхностные доводы. 
И ачарьи тоже могли ошибаться в чём-то.
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада вёл деятельность на пределе и тоже внёс ошибки в свои комментарии из-за жуткой загруженности, усталости. Но эти ошибки транслируются дальше, не исправляясь. Они есть и в Бхагавад-Гите и в Шримад-Бхагаватам. 
Например, в третьей песни Шримад-Бхагаватам, 20.1:
"КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В первом воплощении вепря Господь пришел в эту вселенную в эпоху Сваямбхувы Ману, тогда как мы живем в эпоху Вайвасваты Ману. Эпоха каждого Ману длится семьдесят две калпы, а одна калпа составляет 4320000 солнечных лет. Таким образом, один Ману царствует в течение 4320000х72 солнечных лет. За время правления одного Ману в мире происходит множество перемен, и в течение одного дня Брахмы сменяется четырнадцать Ману. Здесь имеется в виду, что Ману создает свод священных законов, которые призваны помочь обусловленным душам, пришедшим в материальный мир за материальными наслаждениями, освободиться от рабства обусловленной жизни. ..."
Или комментарий к Бхагавад-Гите 10.21: 
"...Отсюда можно заключить, что звёзды, мерцающие в небе, тоже отражают свет Солнца. Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной множества солнц. Солнце одно, а звёзды, также как и Луна, светят отражённым светом. ..."
Эти ошибки транслируются, множатся, искажая мировосприятие. 
Истина же представлена в разных традициях, культурах, науках, законах государств и пр. как в мозаиках единой картины. Просто цели традиций разные и отсюда начинается путаница, споры.
Буддисты и йоги намного ближе к вайшнавам, чем аравийские религии. И только отвращение (что они не признают Бога во всех Его аспектах) мешает с ними контачить. А вот "христиане, мусульмане, Личность Бога кое-как признают, поэтому они нам близки". На самом деле они очень далеки. ...

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шуньявада (санскр. sunyav?da, «учение о пустоте») — одно из основных четырех направлений буддизма.

Слава Его божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанте Свами Шриле Прабхупаде милостиво избавляющему нас от такой философии.  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ...


 Если вы осмеливаетесь утверждать, что Ачарьи "могли ошибаться", то какой смысл читать ваши сообщения?

----------


## Юра-веда

Я критически отношусь к высказываниям любых личностей, независимо от их рангов. Прежде чем во что-то поверить, многократно проверяю, сверяю, а не глотаю всё без разбора "авось усвоится". ...

Можно закрывать глаза на не стыковки, на искажения, слепо следовать, пребывая в заблуждении и доказывать это остальным. Но это не моё.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я критически отношусь к высказываниям любых личностей, независимо от их рангов. Прежде чем во что-то поверить, многократно проверяю, сверяю, а не глотаю всё без разбора "авось усвоится". ...


Это ваше законное право, поскольку вы еще не сделали свой выбор в жизни. Но на форуме учеников Шрилы Прабхупады Ачарьи - это эталон, с которым сверяются ученики. Поэтому, просьба, не искать недостатки там, где их быть не может. 




> Можно закрывать глаза на не стыковки, на искажения, слепо следовать, пребывая в заблуждении и доказывать это остальным.


Никто из наших учителей не учит закрывать глаза и слепо следовать. Если есть вопросы по вайшнавской философии, практике или книгам Шрилы Прабхупады, можно спокойно их задать старшим вайшнавам в разделе "Вопросы-Ответы"

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Юра-веда

Опять вы затеяли спор, причём на пустом месте.
Есть понятные и так факты (то есть из них совершенно самоочевидно, что они не относятся к "бабушка надвое сказала").
Какой смысл о них спрашивать?
Ну, побеспокою, почём зря, спрошу о них и что?
Получу ответ: "это, наверное, имелось в виду то-то".
Да не то-то. Яблоко, это не морковка, сколько не говорите, что я вижу яблоко, чувствую его вкус, но на самом деле это не оно, а морковка, проку мало. 

Если было надо разобраться в чём-то, что не самоочевидно, либо не понятно, либо не известно - спрашивал. 
Я же не выдумал, в конце то концов.  

Прошу прощения, если задел чувства. 
Мне Истина дорога (прояснение всего и вся). [Дорога - с обеими ударениями]

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вы не задели чувства. Просто я считаю своим дочерним долгом прославить Шрилу Прабхупаду. И показать на серьезную философскую ошибку в теме, в результате которой можно серьезно запутаться.
Мое почтение, Харе Кришна.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Юра-веда
Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны. 

В чем ошибки здесь? 




> "КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В первом воплощении вепря Господь пришел в эту вселенную в эпоху Сваямбхувы Ману, тогда как мы живем в эпоху Вайвасваты Ману. Эпоха каждого Ману длится семьдесят две калпы, а одна калпа составляет 4320000 солнечных лет. Таким образом, один Ману царствует в течение 4320000х72 солнечных лет. За время правления одного Ману в мире происходит множество перемен, и в течение одного дня Брахмы сменяется четырнадцать Ману. Здесь имеется в виду, что Ману создает свод священных законов, которые призваны помочь обусловленным душам, пришедшим в материальный мир за материальными наслаждениями, освободиться от рабства обусловленной жизни. ..."
> Или комментарий к Бхагавад-Гите 10.21:
> "...Отсюда можно заключить, что звёзды, мерцающие в небе, тоже отражают свет Солнца. Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной множества солнц. Солнце одно, а звёзды, также как и Луна, светят отражённым светом. ..."

----------


## Юра-веда

Мои поклоны всем участникам данной темы!

Прославлять - это замечательно! Но не идеализировать.
Нет ничего такого, что великая душа может на время впадать в заблуждения. Ведь и с личностями из вишну-таттвы такое случается.




> В чем ошибки здесь?


Может я сам ошибаюсь, конечно, но: "... Эпоха каждого Ману длится семьдесят две калпы, а одна калпа составляет 4320000 солнечных лет. Таким образом, один Ману царствует в течение 4320000х72 солнечных лет. ...", явно не соответствует писаниям.

А вот информация, которая опровергает приведённую выше:
"*Каждый Ману правит в течение периода времени, называемого манвантара. 14 манвантар составляют одну кальпу, или один день в жизни творца Вселенной Брахмы.* Ниже приводится список 14 Ману настоящей калпы, называемой «Швета-вараха-калпа»:
Сваямбхува Ману
Сварочиша Ману
Уттама Ману или Ауттами
Тамаса Ману
Райвата Ману
Чакшуша Ману
Шраддхадева Ману или Вайвасвата Ману
Саварни Ману
Дакша Саварни Ману
Брахма Саварни Ману
Дхарма Саварни Ману
Рудра Саварни Ману
Дева Саварни Ману или Раучья
Индра Саварни Ману или Бхаута"

-----------------------------

"...Отсюда можно заключить, что звёзды, мерцающие в небе, тоже отражают свет Солнца. Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной множества солнц. Солнце одно, а звёзды, также как и Луна, светят отражённым светом. ..."

Что вы можете объяснить по этому поводу?

Спасибо!

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна!

А почему никто не вспоминает о пяти уровнях, указанных в Шримад Бхагаватам? (Если нужно, поищу точную ссылку).

1. Шакты. Люди, которые поклоняются только энергиям Господа. "У кого больше силы - тот и прав", "Выживает сильнейший";

2. Те, кто поклоняются Солнцу (возможно сюда же можно отнести и огнепоклонников, и пр.). Эти люди уже более прогрессивны и персональны, они поклоняются полубогам;

3. Ганапати. "Служение людям - это и есть служение Богу". *Именно к этой категории, на мой взгляд, чаще всего относятся буддисты, джайны и прочие маявадские традиции.* Юрий Александрович недавно совершенно верно подметил, что у буддистов первое место отдается состраданию живым существам. Т.е. их уровень сознания и духовного понимания скорее всего ближе именно к ганапатье;

4. Шайвы. Те, кто поклоняются Господу Шиве в правильном, личностном его понимании. Условно сюда можно отнести и тех, кто о самом Кришне (Боге-Отце, Аллахе) знает очень мало, но поклоняется Ему через Его пророков или сынов. Сюда можно отнести авраамические религии;

5. Вайшнавы. Ну, собственно. Те, кто не только признает существование Верховного Господа в Его личностной форме, но и старается развивать с Ним какие-либо определенные отношения.

Поправьте меня, старшие преданные, если я что-то перепутал, но буддистов я бы отнес именно к ганапати. И исходя из этого автоматически отпадет много вопросов.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> "...Отсюда можно заключить, что звёзды, мерцающие в небе, тоже отражают свет Солнца. Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной множества солнц. Солнце одно, а звёзды, также как и Луна, светят отражённым светом. ..."
> 
> Что вы можете объяснить по этому поводу?
> 
> Спасибо!


Юрий Александрович, Враджендра Кумар пр. недавно уже отвечал на подобный вопрос "мог ли ошибаться Прабхупада?" Шрила Прабхупада мог ошибаться в деталях (скажем, на одной из лекций я слышал, где он говорил, что больному человеку дают еду через анус - это ошибка, но ведь он и не врач), *но не в принципах*. Это же касается и Вашего примера со звездами.

Надеюсь ответил на Ваш вопрос, ибо у самого же были раньше подобные сомнения.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Прославлять - это замечательно! Но не идеализировать.


Целомудренная жена уважает других мужчин, но ей не нравится, когда в ее присутствии кого-либо из них хвалят больше, нежели ее мужа  :smilies:

----------


## Юра-веда

Спасибо, Вячеслав!
Я ни в коей мере не умаляю достоинства великого Шрилы Прабхупады. Стараюсь вообще не недооценивать и не переоценивать, а воспринимать так, как есть.
Недооценка и переоценка приводят к разочарованиям.
Переоценивая (идеализируя) что-либо/кого-либо, люди становятся фанатами. Поэтому и существует поговорка: "Не сотвори себе кумира".




> А почему никто не вспоминает о пяти уровнях...


В одной лекции я слышал, что вайшнавы, на самом деле - вершина. Пятый уровень, который вбирает все остальные. Вайшнавы - подлинные шакты (стремящиеся к преме); - подлинные ганапати; - вайшнавы понимают положение бога Солнца (Вивасвана) и Госпада Шивы. 

Буддисты также во многом поклоняются полубогам и божествам (и Господа Шиву почитают в форме времени (Кала)). Они развивают сиддхи, причём методично и успешно. То есть их можно отнести к трём категориям.

----------


## Юра-веда

Да, начал и не закончил. Для начала повторюсь.
Я ни в коей мере не умаляю достоинства великого Шрилы Прабхупады. Стараюсь вообще не недооценивать и не переоценивать, а воспринимать так, как есть.
Шрила Прабхупада во многих комментариях пишет именно так, как говорится в Ведах. Скажу вкратце и своими словами: звёзды - другие солнца, имеющие планеты. Обитаемых планет великое множество. 

Когда знания Вед перестали передаваться и большая их часть утратилась, возникли теософии, типа "Земля - центр вселенной, Солнце и другие планеты вращаются вокруг неё, звёзды - дырочки в духовный мир". На самом деле было древнее знание навигации (для межпоанетных и межзвёздных перелётов), которое начали толковать буквально. ...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Недооценка и переоценка приводят к разочарованиям.
> Переоценивая (идеализируя) что-либо/кого-либо, люди становятся фанатами. Поэтому и существует поговорка: "Не сотвори себе кумира".


Да, с этим я совершенно согласен. 




> Шрила Прабхупада во многих комментариях пишет именно так, как говорится в Ведах. Скажу вкратце и своими словами: звёзды - другие солнца, имеющие планеты. Обитаемых планет великое множество.


См. выше пример, где он говорил, что больному человеку еду вводят через анус. Раз подобное ошибка - это ведь не означает, что остальные, принципиальные вещи, ошибочны. Это ошибка лишь в деталях, но не в сути. 

Эта цитата со звездами тоже может быть лишь деталью, т.к., что Солнца, что звезды, что Луна - одинаково материальные объекты. Суть же - это то, что мы должны стремиться уйти из этого мира вообще, и больше сюда не возвращаться  :smilies:  Таково мое скромное видение Вашего вопроса.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ошибка-это уводить людей от Истины, Шрила Прабхупада никогда не ошибался. Он мог написать не ту букву, не ту цифру и еще какие-то технические неточности. Но это не ошибка Ачарьи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В Шримад Бхагаватам и ведических источниках есть все знания о строении вселенной. Но рассуждать об "ошибках" не изучив все их под руководством брахманов-вайшнавов - это наивно :-)

" Философы-эмпирики, гьяни, на протяжении сотен тысяч лет рассуждают о Верховной Личности Бога, но постичь величие Господа можно только по Его милости. У всех великих мудрецов, упомянутых в этом стихе, есть свои планеты, расположенные недалеко от Брахмалоки, на которой вместе с четырьмя великими мудрецами — Санакой, Санатаной, Сананданой и Санат-кумаром — живет Господь Брахма. Эти мудрецы живут на разных звездах, которые называются южными и вращаются вокруг Полярной звезды. Полярная звезда, называемая Дхрувалокой, служит осью вселенной, и все остальные планеты движутся вокруг нее. Все видимые звезды во вселенной — это планеты. Западные ученые утверждают, что каждая звезда представляет собой отдельное Солнце, но, согласно Ведам, Солнце в этой вселенной только одно, а так называемые звезды — это различные планеты. Помимо нашей вселенной существуют миллионы других, каждая из которых также включает в себя бесчисленные звезды и планеты." 
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/29/44

----------


## Эдвард

2  Юра-веда



> Может я сам ошибаюсь, конечно, но: "... Эпоха каждого Ману длится семьдесят две калпы, а одна калпа составляет 4320000 солнечных лет. Таким образом, один Ману царствует в течение 4320000х72 солнечных лет. ...", явно не соответствует писаниям.


На английском:



> SB 3.20.1
> ?aunaka uv?ca
> mah?? prati??h?m adhyasya
> ?saute sv?yambhuvo manu?
> k?ny anvati??had dv?r??i
> ?m?rg?y?vara-janman?m
> Synonyms: 
> ?aunaka? — ?aunaka; uv?ca — said; mah?m — the earth; prati??h?m — situated; adhyasya — having secured; saute — O S?ta Gosv?m?; sv?yambhuva? — Sv?yambhuva; manu? — Manu; k?ni — what; anvati??hat — performed; dv?r??i — ways; m?rg?ya — to get out; avara — later; janman?m — of those to be born.
> Translation: 
> ...



"seventy-two times the cycle of four ages" переводится как 72 цикла из 4-х эпох. "and one cycle of ages equals 4,320,000 solar years" - один цикл эпох эквивалентен 4 320 000 солнечных лет. "Thus 4,320,000 ? 72 solar years is the reign of one Manu" - Таким образом, время правления одного ману составляет 4 320 000 * 72 световых лет. 

В оригинале нет слова Кальпа. День Брахмы = Кальпа = 1000 Махаюг (чатуръюг). Махаюга = цикл из 4-х юг = 4 320 000 солнечных лет. 






> "...Отсюда можно заключить, что звёзды, мерцающие в небе, тоже отражают свет Солнца. Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной множества солнц. Солнце одно, а звёзды, также как и Луна, светят отражённым светом. ..."
> 
> Что вы можете объяснить по этому поводу?


Предполагаю, что дело в терминологии. Под словом "Солнце" мы понимаем звезду класса жёлтый карлик. Таким образом, Солнце является объектом типа звезда, а таковых во Вселенной множество. Шастры же под словом Солнце подразумевают не просто звезду, а конкретный объект во Вселенной в единственном экземпляре - "вот эта особенная звезда". Как это связать с классическим ныне представлением о самосвечении звезд - понятия не имею. Постараюсь изучить этот момент подробнее  :smilies: 

Моя вера в шастра основана на проверке доступного; наблюдению, как знание шастр практически применимо и работает, как это знание дает стройную философскую систему восприятия мира и меняет жизнь. Таким образом не имею ни малейшей причины сомневаться в изложенном выше утверждении Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада мог ошибаться в деталях (скажем, на одной из лекций я слышал, где он говорил, что больному человеку дают еду через анус - это ошибка, но ведь он и не врач),.


Вот зачем домысливать, если вы не имеете знаний в медицине, которые есть у Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада все точно сказал: в медицинской практике ослабленному больному вводят искусственное питание и через анус также - при помощи клизмы.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Да? О, очень интересно. А какой состав этого искусственного питания?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Несовершенные чувства-причина того, что мы не имеем морального права считать свои заключения относительно информации в Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гите истинными. В этом мне кажется кроется ответ на вопрос об "ошибках" в переводе слов Ачарии.

Понимать Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гиту так как её дал Ачария могут лишь единицы и то спустя долгие долгие годы. Мы хотим данный процесс ускорить по-видимому, но увы всему своё время, мало того если Милость Шри Кришны нас обойдёт стороной или мы не сможем её принять, тогда нам имперсонализм очень пригодится  :smilies: 

Иначе как можно спокойно смотреть на тех, кто решил уничтожить свою духовность и перестать быть личностью, а стать пустотой? Только при помощи сострадания каковым обладает любой Вайшнав.

Его Божественная милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прахупада мало того, что сострадал, он еще и действовал исходя из этого сострадания.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да? О, очень интересно. А какой состав этого искусственного питания?


http://www.medkurs.ru/lecture1k/nursing/l5_6/2978.html

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я очень соглашусь с Юрием Александровичем, что главное - не идеализировать. Причем не только Шрилу Прабхупаду, а вообще. Я бы даже добавил, что самое главное - не ачарью, а вайшнавов не идеализировать. Идеализация - это разновидность *оскорбления* человека (!)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Идеал - это воплощение самых наилучших качеств, человек, на которого хочешь быть похожим, которым восхищаешься. Он - совершенное воплощение вайшнавского поведения и Сознания Кришны. Кто же для вайшнавов тогда идеал, если не Шрила Прабхупада? Преданные не "идеализируют" Шрилу Прабхупаду, не "представляют его лучше, чем он есть". Мы ценим его реальные качества, он эталон, лучший из вайшнавов, обладающий таким глубоким познанием во всех областях, что нам и не снилось. Все попытки найти его "несовершенства" всегда оканчиваются полным поражением, что мы и увидели.

Всех с Праздником! Шрила Прабхупада ки-джай! Шри Нрисимхадева ки-джай!

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Ки-джай, Ки-джай, Ки-джай.

----------


## Юра-веда

Идеален только Бог. Все остальные не обладают полным целым. Я стараюсь трезво глядеть на вещи. 




> Все попытки найти его "несовершенства" всегда оканчиваются полным поражением, что мы и увидели.


Вы как-то странно празднуете победу?
Лучше устраните ошибки в текстах и логические неувязки, иначе искатели Истины будут всё время о них спотыкаться и сомневаться: "А не сказки ли всё это?". 

Даже текст, приведённый вами, уже противоречив и говорит о низком уровне познания Астрономии:




> Западные ученые утверждают, что каждая звезда представляет собой отдельное Солнце, но, согласно Ведам, Солнце в этой вселенной только одно, а так называемые звезды — это различные планеты. Помимо нашей вселенной существуют миллионы других, каждая из которых также включает в себя бесчисленные звезды и планеты


То есть, выходит, в нашей вселенной Солнце только одно (ну, правильно, ведь и расстояния приводятся с радиусом в 5 млрд км - как раз орбита Плутона (хотя Солнечная система простирается до 14 млрд. км (т.е. более чем в 2 раза дальше))), а в других вселенных бесчисленные звёзды и планеты. Да, маленькая нищая вселенная нам досталась, которая даже меньше солнечной системы. А вот ось у ней простирается аж на 300-500 световых лет (до Полярной звезды).
А до какой Полярной звезды то?
Они каждые 2000 лет другие (Вега была, был Денеб и ещё 11 других).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Задайте свой вопрос, например, в разделе Виджитатмы прабху. У меня пока нет необходимых знаний по астрономии.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Юра-веда ......Вы еще про плоскую Землю скажите в 4 млд. км. диаметром и про 16 слонов на большой черепахе.
Конечно ведическая вселенная абсолютно не соответствует научной ( той ,что мы все видим в телескоп итд)
Так надо выбирать или наука или  Ведическая культура.
Кому что нравится. :smilies:  :good:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В Бхагавт-Гите Ачария пишет отличные слова, тот кто занят деятельностью в сознанию Кришны может случайно, а может намеренно покинуть тело, при этом он отправляется на одну из планет духовного мира, а имперсоналист куда отправляется?

Я прошу прощения, если мои вопросы спровоцировали спор и противоречия. Однако мне более чем очевиден факт того, что тот, кто занимается деятельностью в сознании Шри Кришны занимает более безопасное и более выгодное положение, так как ничего не теряет не в момент практики-служения не в момент смерти, однако имперсоналист, который постиг только безличную ипостась Верховной личности Господа, находится в очень шатком состоянии - не стабильном.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> В Бхагавт-Гите Ачария пишет отличные слова, тот кто занят деятельностью в сознанию Кришны может случайно, а может намеренно покинуть тело, при этом он отправляется на одну из планет духовного мира, а имперсоналист куда отправляется?


рождается в семье имперсоналиста или буддиста итп .примерно так.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> , а имперсоналист куда отправляется?
> .


Иван, тут для вас есть ответ (цитировать не буду, а то там таакое... разразится спор: http://krishna108.ru/page/16362

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо Уважаемая Прабхви Кастурика Деви Даси.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Однако мне более чем очевиден факт того, что тот, кто занимается деятельностью в сознании Шри Кришны занимает более безопасное и более выгодное положение, так как ничего не теряет не в момент практики-служения не в момент смерти, однако имперсоналист, который постиг только безличную ипостась Верховной личности Господа, находится в очень шатком состоянии - не стабильном.


Я тоже такого мнения.




> Юра-веда ......Вы еще про плоскую Землю скажите в 4 млд. км. диаметром и про 16 слонов на большой черепахе.
> Конечно ведическая вселенная абсолютно не соответствует научной ( той ,что мы все видим в телескоп итд)
> Так надо выбирать или наука или Ведическая культура.


Валерий, наука - одна. Потому что она описывает реальность (части Истины). Мой гуру предсказал соединение двух вершин - науки и религии. 
Многие уже не считают буддизм за религию, он больше наука, где всё описанное проверено-перепроверено и каждый в этом может убедиться.
Веды - тоже были цельной наукой, но потом знания из-за ненадобности (например, перестали летать на виманах) перестали передавать и остались только кроткие записи-упоминания (сутры). Тому пример - ведическая астрономия, где нынешние ачарьи пытаются увязать разрозненные и порой несовместимое обрывки, не обращая внимания на нелогичность и противоречивость. 
Даже нет данных, на сколько простирается вселенная (пузырь, в котором мы живём). Только остаётся домысливать, что наша вселенная - это а) Солнечная система, б) местное звёздное скопление, в) галактика (что, с одной стороны никак не вяжется с информацией из Вед, но с другой стороны было бы самым логичным заключением).
Я пришёл для себя к выводу б) (хотя комментарии Прабхупады часто склоняют к а)). Что галактики - это скопления вселенных. 
Но, вопрос, почему мы их видим?..




> Задайте свой вопрос, например, в разделе Виджитатмы прабху. У меня пока нет необходимых знаний по астрономии.


У вайшнавов таких знаний нет, они утеряны. Остались лишь общие, околонаучные черты.

Валерий, тут попытка разобраться с остатками знаний (о том, что вы говорите). Попытка довольно удачная:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У вайшнавов таких знаний нет, они утеряны. Остались лишь общие, околонаучные черты


Если вы называете "научными" домыслы современных "ученых", тогда да, ведические знания не убедят вас.
Для меня научные знания дал Кришна, они не утеряны, сейчас в Маяпуре строят Ведический Планетарий, где все знания применяются.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Если вы называете "научными" домыслы современных "ученых", тогда да, ведические знания не убедят вас.


У меня нет отвращения к учёным современной науки. Но это большая тема для дискуссии (почему они такие, почему науку тормозят в развитии и приказывают им держаться за то, что давно пора отбросить (в т.ч. за топливные технологии), а что надо принять - не пушшають). 
Благодаря им, хотя бы перестали жечь на кострах и приняли 300 лет назад в доктрину, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца.

Ведические меня очень убеждают, если подаются детально. 
Учёный Майкл Кремо - замечательный представитель, синтезирующий оба направления.

Ведический планетарий - это замечательно! 
Там вроде механическую конструкцию будут ставить. А ведь можно было сделать лазерную голограмму, действующую от солнечных батарей, например. 
А на стенах смонтировать сенсорные мониторы, где можно было бы демонстрировать детально с zoom. ...

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Идеален только Бог. Все остальные не обладают полным целым. Я стараюсь трезво глядеть на вещи.


Дорогой Юрий Александрович, за трезвый взгляд Вам спасибо - это действительно так. Трезвый взгляд и научный подход, конечно же, необходимы. Но единственное, что я желал бы добавить, - это то, что если у тебя есть какие-либо теплые отношения с определенной личностью (будь то Бог или Его слуга, духовный учитель), то в таком случае ты уже не обращаешь внимания, идеальная ли это личность или нет. Тебе она (т.е. Он) просто нравится, и все. 

Кришна с точки зрения обычного человека тоже ведет себя порой очень странно. Он танцует с замужними женщинами. Однажды Он, пытаясь выдоить молоко, перепутал корову с быком. Также Он ворует у, опять же, замужних женщин одежду, а у соседок - масло и прочие продукты из погреба. Кришна даже убивает - хоть и демонов, но все же. Где же тут идеальность? Это далеко неидеальное поведение с точки зрения обычного, не понимающего смысла всех этих Его (Кришны) развлечений человека. Но, тем не менее, указанные проказы не только не отдаляют от Господа Его преданных, а наоборот - лишь придают им еще больше сладости от отношений с Ним. Ведь даже если Ваш материальный друг совершает какой-либо материальный проступок, то зачастую Вы прощаете ему, и Ваши отношения от этого ничуть не страдают. Что же говорить о неведомых нам пока, но реально существующих духовных отношениях?

Помните историю, когда один ученый, общающийся со Шрилой Прабхупадой, пытался упрекнуть Кришну в распутности? И как отреагировал Прабхупада? Прабхупада назвал того ученого вором - несмотря на то, что он имел лишь одну жену. Потому что все и все принадлежит только Кришне. Вот именно таким образом люди, которым Кришна просто не нравится, могут легко найти неидеальность и (якобы) несовершенство даже в Нем. Это дело вкуса и их личного выбора.

----------


## Keshava das

> Идеал - это воплощение самых наилучших качеств, человек, на которого хочешь быть похожим, которым восхищаешься. Он - совершенное воплощение вайшнавского поведения и Сознания Кришны. Кто же для вайшнавов тогда идеал, если не Шрила Прабхупада? Преданные не "идеализируют" Шрилу Прабхупаду, не "представляют его лучше, чем он есть". Мы ценим его реальные качества, он эталон, лучший из вайшнавов, обладающий таким глубоким познанием во всех областях, что нам и не снилось. Все попытки найти его "несовершенства" всегда оканчиваются полным поражением, что мы и увидели.


В Чайтанья Чаритамрите сказано, что в сознании Кришны яд и нектар смешаны вместе... только господь Шива может выпить весь яд и получить от этого просветление. Точно также и с книгами Прабхупады - тот кто уже владеет трансцендентным - видит в них формулы и чистый нектар, в его сознание встроен фильтр по преобразованию яда. Обычные же люди могут впасть в ошибку и объективности ради надо сказать, что даже Прабхупада может быть опасен

----------


## Юра-веда

Вячеслав прабху, вы всё замечательно и правильно пишете. Я такого же мнения. И даже настаивал в этой теме, что для меня Шрила Прабхупада - великая личность, и что ошибки свойственны всем, кроме Кришны. Это естественно, нормально. Более того, без ошибок не может быть никакого пути. ...
Бывают и неточности переводов. 
Комментарии Прабхупады хороши и порой открываешь много нового, но есть единичные, о которых я споткнулся (два здесь привёл). Таких очень мало.
Ни только я о них спотыкаюсь, но и другие мои знакомые, которым мне приходилось объяснять по-разному, иногда так: "Надо брать во внимание чрезмерную загруженность, усталость из-за перенапряжений в проповеднической деятельности А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады". 
...
А идеализировать не нужно никого. Мало ли кто что там будет демонстрировать (из чудес). За Бога можно признать любого маха-сиддха. Ведь будет казаться, что он обладает всеми достояниями Бога, что он свободен от кармы, поэтому делает всё, что заблагорассудится. 
Нужно учиться зрить в корень. 




> Вот именно таким образом люди, которым Кришна просто не нравится, могут легко найти неидеальность и (якобы) несовершенство даже в Нем. Это дело вкуса и их личного выбора.


Люди завистливы. Они хотят быть вечно независимыми и могущественными, из-за чего и соревнуются.

----------


## Keshava das

> А идеализировать не нужно никого. Мало ли кто что там будет демонстрировать (из чудес).


Хотя конечно и идеализация имеет свое место - это способ получить благословения. Поклонение ачарье рекомендовано в Бхагаватам. Я на собственном примере убедился, что благословения идущие от парампары (кого то из представителей парампары) на самом деле реальны

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Только остаётся домысливать, что наша вселенная - это а) Солнечная система, б) местное звёздное скопление, в) галактика (что, с одной стороны никак не вяжется с информацией из Вед, но с другой стороны было бы самым логичным заключением).


По совокупности свидетельств похоже, что и ведическая, и пураническая брахманда - это Галактика Млечный Путь, видимая с земли картина ночного неба, почему - потому что все основные боги и аватары, основные места и обекты  наблюдаются (подробнее, напр., в Popular Hindu Astronomy на англ.) в пределах видимого нами неба и видимых рукавов Млечного Пути. Так, ведические Праджапати и зародыш мира Хираньягарбха - это пять накшатр в районе Девы (Тайтт.-брахмана 1.5.2.2) и Южный Крест, а первичный океан, река Вираджа, сок раса, мировое древо и т.п. - Млечный Путь рядом. 
В пуранах связь богов со звёздами слабеет, пропадает, но исследователи отмечают схожесть змея Шеши и Млечного Пути, а Вишну на Шеше - с созв. Корабль. Или, вчера в сумерках на восточном горизонте выдвигалось созвездие Шивы - Кентавр+Скоропион+Змееносец, но я считаю, эта фигура чем-то похожа и на Нрсимху. Райский дворец, где Он явился - светлый Кентавр, разбитую колонну представляет располовиненный далее Млечный Путь, а голову Хираньякашипу формирует Луна под Свати. Правда, на широтах наших стран этот Нрсимха виде нишь наполовину, но зато у нас неплохо виден Шарабха - Возничий+Персей+Кассиопея и рядом с Нарасимхой - двуглавый Ганда-бхерунда, Орёл.

К вопросу звёзд, светящих отражённым светом: если ли об этом конкретные цитаты из Вед, что собою представляет их свет? Только такое знаю: звёзды это огни благочестивых людей, которые ушли на небо (Шатапатха-брахмана 6.5.4.8). Больше известно про светимость Солнца: его источником заявлен Сома Павамана: 
Этот Павамана заставил светить
Солнце, (он) очень подвижный,
(Проникающий во) все формы, всезнающий. (Ригведа 9.28.5)
Павамана вложил в Индру силу,
Он породил свет у солнца, (этот) сок. (9.97.51)
О Павамана, твой сок, 
Блистательная сила действия, ярко сверкает,
Светило, (существующее,) чтобы каждый видел солнце. (9.61.18) 
Ты несёшься за пределы неба и земли, 
Ты - светила (джйотимши) и солнце. (9.86.29)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Люди завистливы. Они хотят быть вечно независимыми и могущественными, из-за чего и соревнуются.


"....Таково непостижимое могущество Верховной личности Господа. Но сотворив различные формы жизни, Господь предоставляет их самим себе. Мироздание возникает только для того, чтобы дать живым существам возможность осуществить свои устремления, поэтому господь не вмешивается в их судьбу..."

комментарий к Бхагавад-Гите (глава 9-я текст 8-ой) его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады.

Вот с этим нельзя не согласится, Прабху, мне кажется здесь нет не точностей. 

Данный комментарий я написал для того, чтобы трезво смотреть на вещи. Да в материальном мире все завидуют друг друг, но Кришна не обращает на это внимание, однако законы мироздания в результате порабощают живое существо возникает вопрос: почему же Дживы тут друг другу завидуют? обязаны ли они не завидовать?

----------


## Юра-веда

> Да в материальном мире все завидуют друг друг, но Кришна не обращает на это внимание, однако законы мироздания в результате порабощают живое существо возникает вопрос: почему же Дживы тут друг другу завидуют? обязаны ли они не завидовать?


Да, дана свобода выбора с оговоркой: "как поступишь с другими, такие реакции получишь". Ещё существует забвение. Забыли этот "договор", когда обросли кармой. 
Нам дан широкий спектр чувств (в т.ч. радости, уважения, дружбы, благодарности, преданности, гнева, вожделения, жадности, зависти, обиды, вины, страха и т.д.), поэтому пользуемся. 
Просто надо хотя бы для начала понимать закон кармы, чтобы осознавать, какие чувства какой плод дадут. ...  




> По совокупности свидетельств похоже, что и ведическая, и пураническая брахманда - это Галактика Млечный Путь, видимая с земли картина ночного неба, почему - потому что все основные боги и аватары, основные места и обекты наблюдаются (подробнее, напр., в Popular Hindu Astronomy на англ.) в пределах видимого нами неба и видимых рукавов Млечного Пути. Так, ведические Праджапати и зародыш мира Хираньягарбха - это пять накшатр в районе Девы (Тайтт.-брахмана 1.5.2.2) и Южный Крест, а первичный океан, река Вираджа, сок раса, мировое древо и т.п. - Млечный Путь рядом. ...


Спасибо, Юрий Анатольевич! Я тоже встречал такие воззрения в нескольких местах иных учений. Только неувязка выходит с Полярной звездой (посольством Вишну). Тогда она должна висеть над областью центра галактики, либо должна находиться в центре него (там где учёные полагают, находится чёрная дыра). 
Так что я лично для себя пришёл к выводу о местном звёздном скоплении (в которое входят и созвездия).
Говорится же, что наша вселенная очень маленькая и Господь Брахма её - всего-лишь четырёхглавый. Но галактика наша не является маленькой (карликовой). Она нормальная, большая.




> Хотя конечно и идеализация имеет свое место - это способ получить благословения. Поклонение ачарье рекомендовано в Бхагаватам. Я на собственном примере убедился, что благословения идущие от парампары (кого то из представителей парампары) на самом деле реальны


Я бы не путал идеализацию (идущую от привязанности) и веру. Люди склонны к привязанностям, потом на этом обжигаются, когда начинают бороться с ветряными мельницами. Это я наблюдал во многих учениях, как древних, так и современных. 

Вспомнил о Сатья Саи Бае, который вытянув руку "материализовывал" драгоценности. Он написал свою Гита-Вахини (где он вспоминал свою беседу с Арджуной на Курукшетре (то есть он - Кришна)). А учение то имперсоналистичное, если приглядеться. В нём он говорит то же, что и последователи Будды, последователи Шанкары: "Бакти-йога - не главное. Бакти-йога - это промежуточное. Пройдя миры служения приходишь к Освобождению". И их последователи считают всех бакти-йогов шудрами.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Да, дана свобода выбора с оговоркой: "как поступишь с другими, такие реакции получишь". Ещё существует забвение. Забыли этот "договор", когда обросли кармой. 
> Нам дан широкий спектр чувств (в т.ч. радости, уважения, дружбы, благодарности, преданности, гнева, вожделения, жадности, зависти, обиды, вины, страха и т.д.), поэтому пользуемся. 
> Просто надо хотя бы для начала понимать закон кармы, чтобы осознавать, какие чувства какой плод дадут. ...


Давайте представим, что Вы знаете как правильно действовать для получения хорошего плода. Вы стоите на старте предполагаемой деятельности с мыслями о том, что Вы получите правильный плод. Приступив к деятельности Вы воодушевляетесь ощущением того, как Вы будете распоряжаться плодом деятельности .Спустя какое-то время Вы получаете долгожданный и плод, пользуйтесь данной Вам свободой (независимостью) и спустя какое-то время просто перенасыщаетесь плодом и ощущениями от распоряжения им далее всё заново и по-кругу.

Видимо, что-то еще надо знать чтобы быть полностью удовлетворённым от полученного плода и по-видимому это что-то надо понять на самом старте?

----------


## Юра-веда

> Видимо, что-то еще надо знать чтобы быть полностью удовлетворённым от полученного плода и по-видимому это что-то надо понять на самом старте?


Вожделенный плод. 
Знать надо то, как этим плодом поделиться с другими (чтобы заработать сукрити).




> и спустя какое-то время просто перенасыщаетесь плодом и ощущениями от распоряжения им далее всё заново и по-кругу.


Так и будет (если наслаждаться тратой сукрити). В этом мире радость мимолётна.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вот я поэтому и открыл тему: А есть ли смысл избавляться от последствий греха если живое существо в невежестве относительно своей природы и как результат отношения к своей деятельности и её плодам?

----------


## Юра-веда

> А есть ли смысл избавляться от последствий греха если живое существо в невежестве относительно своей природы и как результат отношения к своей деятельности и её плодам?


Существа в материальном мире ищут счастья в независимости и могуществе, в результате чего оказываются в страданиях. Оказавшись "по уши" в страданиях, от которых начинают "лезть на стену и орать", из сердца прорывается мольба об избавлении. Начинается поиск избавления из такого гадкого положения, размышления о том: кто они, откуда пришли, как оказались в юдоли страданий. В поиске встречаются со знаниями, с разными наставниками, применяют на практике методики. С очищением и поддержкой им становится легче, уверенность растёт, растёт потребность больше узнавать. Они находят более глубокие учения и более опытных наставников. Принимают прибежище у гуру. И т.д.
Потом они сами из сострадания помогают страждущим.

Если существо не способно пройти это и, сойдя с ума творит ещё больше накоплений страданий, то оно отправляется на чистку.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Так а Всё таки есть смысл искупать грех не избавившись от склонности к его совершению?

----------


## Юра-веда

Многие так и живут. Но это подобно тому как плыть против течения реки времени со скоростью самого течения, либо с меньшей скоростью. Так не приплыть к Источнику Счастья, а после того, как существо выбьется из сил, течение снесёт (в нижние уровни юдоли страданий). 
А гуру - кидают канаты, чтобы вытянуть вверх по течению. ...

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А если в этом нет смысла, тогда первое что необходимо делать - это избавится от причины невежества- как я понимаю это логично. Юрий Прабху Вы как думаете это в силах живого существа?

----------


## Юра-веда

Многие действительно не видят смысла и живут питая свои страсти в брамандах очень долго. Даже смерть Господа Брахмы их не останавливает. 
...
Некоторые существа хотят сами докопаться до Истины и идут этим долгим путём. Будда Шакьямуни так и шёл (4 миллиона и 100 тысяч кальп). Он жертвовал своими телами на благо других. Будда говорил, что на этой Земле нет пустого места, где бы он не жертвовал свои тела на благо других существ. 
Всё возможно Иван Прабху! 
У всех джив и у практикующих "я сам" - сил мало, поэтому эти садхаки постепенно, жизнь за жизнью их копят, берегут. Их путь извилист и долог. ...
А можно идти более коротким и прямым путём - к Радхе-Кришне.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Юрий спасибо большое.

----------


## Sebastyan

> В Шримад Бхагаватам и ведических источниках есть все знания о строении вселенной. Но рассуждать об "ошибках" не изучив все их под руководством брахманов-вайшнавов - это наивно :-)
> 
> " Философы-эмпирики, гьяни, на протяжении сотен тысяч лет рассуждают о Верховной Личности Бога, но постичь величие Господа можно только по Его милости. У всех великих мудрецов, упомянутых в этом стихе, есть свои планеты, расположенные недалеко от Брахмалоки, на которой вместе с четырьмя великими мудрецами — Санакой, Санатаной, Сананданой и Санат-кумаром — живет Господь Брахма. Эти мудрецы живут на разных звездах, которые называются южными и вращаются вокруг Полярной звезды. Полярная звезда, называемая Дхрувалокой, служит осью вселенной, и все остальные планеты движутся вокруг нее. Все видимые звезды во вселенной — это планеты. *Западные ученые утверждают, что каждая звезда представляет собой отдельное Солнце, но, согласно Ведам, Солнце в этой вселенной только одно*, а так называемые звезды — это различные планеты. Помимо нашей вселенной существуют миллионы других, каждая из которых также включает в себя бесчисленные звезды и планеты." 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/29/44


"Западные ученые" и Веды говорят о разном.
В Ведах "вселенной" называют нашу Солнечную систему - Брахманду.
В современной космологии Вселенной называют всю совокупность галактик и входящих в них Брахманд.

"Миллион других вселенных" - это и есть другие Брахманды (солнечные, вернее, звезлные системы), только в нашей галактике Млечный Путь таких Брахманд более ста миллиардов.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Предполагаю, что дело в терминологии. Под словом "Солнце" мы понимаем звезду класса жёлтый карлик. Таким образом, Солнце является объектом типа звезда, а таковых во Вселенной множество. Шастры же под словом Солнце подразумевают не просто звезду, а конкретный объект во Вселенной в единственном экземпляре - "вот эта особенная звезда". Как это связать с классическим ныне представлением о самосвечении звезд - понятия не имею. Постараюсь изучить этот момент подробнее


Нет, речь там исключительно о нашем Солнце, а не о какой-то особой звезде.
Связь с иными самостоятельными звездами элементарная - они являются солнцами в своих Брахмандах, а наше расположено в нашей Брахманде

----------


## Sebastyan

> Да, маленькая нищая вселенная нам досталась, которая даже меньше солнечной системы. А вот ось у ней простирается аж на 300-500 световых лет (до Полярной звезды).
> А до какой Полярной звезды то?
> Они каждые 2000 лет другие (Вега была, был Денеб и ещё 11 других).


Наша "вселенная" (Солнечная система) не велика, об этом прямо говорится в ШБ




> «Диаметр данной вселенной всего пятьсот миллионов йоджан, — сообщил ему Кришна, — однако существуют миллиарды вселенных, которые гораздо больше по размеру. Некоторые из них простираются на триллионы йоджан, и для них требуются могучие Брахмы, у которых намного больше голов, нежели четыре». https://www.vedabase.com/ru/tlc/9


Что касается Полярной звезды, то древние явно не знали о вращении нашей планеты вокруг своей оси, это заблуждение проходит красной нитью через все тексты ШБ, включая движение Солнца в телеге, запряженной лошадьми.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Даже нет данных, на сколько простирается вселенная (пузырь, в котором мы живём). Только остаётся домысливать, что наша вселенная - это а) Солнечная система, б) местное звёздное скопление, в) галактика (что, с одной стороны никак не вяжется с информацией из Вед, но с другой стороны было бы самым логичным заключением).
> Я пришёл для себя к выводу б) (хотя комментарии Прабхупады часто склоняют к а)). Что галактики - это скопления вселенных.
> Но, вопрос, почему мы их видим?..


Ведическая вселенная - это а).
Пузырь, в котором мы живём, надувается солнечным ветром (потому и пузырь).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А законы и гуны? Вот Вы рассуждаете о планетах о строении. А разных вселенных, но какой в этом прок если даже для жизни вне поверхности земного шара Вам понадобится костюм или проще говоря человеческое тело, которым мы сейчас обладает предназначено для той формы жизни, которая проистекает на планете земля. 
Я конечно понимаю, что все ищут большего счастья, но что может быть лучше чем жить в гармонии с окружающей действительностью и познавать свою духовную природу.
Можно конечно при помощи мысли туда отправится, но вернутся предается либо туда либо сюда и жить по законам того места, где живёт наше тело. 
Мне кажется более целесообразно разобраться в основных (пусть не во всех) законах человеческого бытия. А об этом мало где упоминается. В основном законодатели ориентируется на свои собственные представления о добре и зле о хорошем и плохом. 
Чанакья пандит очень хорошо описал законы жизни и политическое устройство если мне не изменяет память. Однако не каждый способен оценить то о чем написал.

----------


## Sebastyan

> А законы и гуны? Вот Вы рассуждаете о планетах о строении. А разных вселенных, но какой в этом прок если даже для жизни вне поверхности земного шара Вам понадобится костюм или проще говоря человеческое тело, которым мы сейчас обладает предназначено для той формы жизни, которая проистекает на планете земля.


Количество планет, подобных нашей Земле оценивается в миллиард только в нашей галактики, поэтому Ваш вопрос звучит несколько наивно. Высокоразвитые цивилизации строят космические корабли размером с город и живут там автономно, такие цивилизации способны пережить смерть своей родной звезды и улететь на другую планетную систему.





> Я конечно понимаю, что все ищут большего счастья, но что может быть лучше чем жить в гармонии с окружающей действительностью и познавать свою духовную природу.
> Можно конечно при помощи мысли туда отправится, но вернутся предается либо туда либо сюда и жить по законам того места, где живёт наше тело. 
> Мне кажется более целесообразно разобраться в основных (пусть не во всех) законах человеческого бытия. А об этом мало где упоминается. В основном законодатели ориентируется на свои собственные представления о добре и зле о хорошем и плохом.


То что в нашем социуме духовное противопоставляется материалистической науке - это особенности наших демонических элит, управляющих по принципу разделяй и властвуй. Конфронтация разжигается НАМЕРЕННО. Поэтому все религии погружены в дикое невежество конфронтации с научным мировоззрением, а наука в невежестве отрицания духовных основ Вселенной, более того господствует глобальная мировоззренческая концепция возникновения Вселенной из ничего.




> лауреат Нобелевской премии Х. Альвен:
> "Эта космологическая теория представляет собой верх абсурда - она утверждает, что вся Вселенная возникла в некий определенный момент подобно взорвавшейся атомной бомбе, имеющей размеры с булавочную головку. Похоже на то, что в теперешней интеллектуальной атмосфере огромным преимуществом космологии "Большого взрыва" служит то, что она является оскорблением здравого смысла: credo, quia absurdum ("*верую, ибо это абсурдно*")! Когда ученые сражаются против астрологических бессмыслиц вне стен "храмов науки", неплохо было бы припомнить, что в самих этих стенах подчас культивируется еще худшая бессмыслица." (Будущее науки. Международный ежегодник Вып. 12, М., стр. 64, 1979)

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я считаю, что сообразность обстоятельствам более продуктивный способ приобретения опыта и знания.Время место обстоятельство, а иначе время будет потрачено впустую на пустые размышления и философские рассуждения. Гораздо проще проанализировать конкретную жизненную ситуацию, и начать действовать с той или иной целью.
Веды рекомендуют начать разрешать жизненные трудности вооружившись абсолютным знанием это доступно даже в нашей примитивной реальности. Знание  о том как правильно действовать для того чтобы развязать тугие узлы кармы, и попытаться организовать свою жизнь в согласии с законами мироздания, убрать последствия бездеятельности и деятельности по собственной прихоти чтобы вновь стать частью целого очень пригодится каждому практикующему.
Однако как действует духовная энергия известно только тем кто уже обрёл духовное сознание. 
Может в этой теме кто то смело расскажет об этом. ????

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Однако как действует духовная энергия известно только тем кто уже обрёл духовное сознание. 
> Может в этой теме кто то смело расскажет об этом. ????


Духовная энергия действует точно так же как и материальная. Разница между ними в том пуруше, которому
они служат. Однако как материальная, так и духовная энергия могут поменять пурушей.

Энергия это тьма, а пуруша это свет. Поэтому энергия лишена блага без пуруши.
Энергия, лишенная блага, хочет блага, и благо это - пуруша.
Энергия, будучи, лишенная света пуруши не различает где пуруша.
Указать где пуруша может только тот, кто сам видит пурушу. Так одна энергия помогает
другой энергии. Поэтому сам никто не может найти пурушу, а только с помощью того, кто видит.

Энергия не различает добро и зло, для неё единственный критерий - благо соединения с пурушей.
Ради этого блага энергия способна творить как добро, так и зло. Цель оправдывает средства.
Пурушей есть много уровней. Будучи лишенной пуруши, энергия страдает. Она согласна
на любых пурушей, которые избавят её от текущего страдания. В этом смысле она не верна какому-то одному
пуруше. Она готова отдаться любому, кто избавит её от страдания. Даже если потом она будет страдать
еще больше. Она не обладает разумом, чтобы понять, что будет потом. Она делает только то, что хочет
сейчас.

Энергия может разделяться на маленькие части, а может соединяться в большие скопления маленьких.
Большие скопления маленьких влияют на отдельные маленькие.
Но большие скопления обладают видением и разумом не выше каждого из маленьких, из которых они состоят.
Так, например, общество людей обладает разумом не выше разума отдельного человек.
Разум общества не суммируется. Поэтому один разумный человек может руководить
целым обществом и не будет никакого конфликта уровней разума.

Есть энергии, отделеные от пуруши не маленькими частями, а цельными полными большими частями.
К таким энергиями обычно приставлены специальные Пуруши, наподобие полубогов. Такие энергии
служат обычно своим полубогам и они, хотя и являются тьмой, как и любая энергия, но будучи сопровождаемые Пурушей,
никогда не попадают во тьму, не действуют во тьме ради тьмы.

Энергия может давать прибежище другим энергиям. То есть, например энергия, знающая пурушу, может
занять другую энергию в служению этому пуруше. Поэтому обычно энергии не болтаются безхозные,
они быстро пристают к тому или иному берегу, обществу, которое поклоняется своему пуруше.
Так они обретают более-менее временный покой.

Полный покой энергия обретает, когда возвращается в того пурушу, из которого она изошла.
Если энергия высшая, то есть изошедшая из высшего пуруши, то, соединившись с одним из низших
пурушей, она не будет полностью удовлетворена, и тогда для умиротворения она будет хотеть либо
развиваться вверх, либо вниз. Оба пути дают её большее умиротворение, только путь вверх кроме умиротворения
дает еще и счастье, а путь вниз кроме умиротворения дает еще и страдание.

Так энергия, рано или поздно, прожив миллионы жизней, совершив много добра и зла, в конце концов возвращается
к своему изначальному высшему пуруше.

Добро это когда энергия, действуя, приносит другим энергиям благо, то есть помогает в поисках пуруши или указывает где пуруша или раздает пурушей.
Такое созданное добро настигает того, кто его создал и приносит благо и умиротворение тому, кто его создал. Это путь служения, любви, прогресса.
А зло это когда энергия, действуя, отбирает у других энергий благо ради своего умиротворения, и таким образом создает страдание, которое расширяется, и рано или поздно настигает и того, кто его создал. Это путь использования, наслаждения, деградации.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо за ответ.

----------

